# My new little Escondido!!!!



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey everybody! I just got one more fish on my wish list.  He's not very big about 1 1/4". He has a lot of turquoise pearl spots already. I think he is going to be a real looker. He is still very shy, this is the best pic I could get right now. His name is Nigel.










Tell me what you think of Nigel.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nigel looks great and will definitely be a stunner in the future.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks renegade545. They had some others in the tank that their bodies were a darker color and a lot lees pearl spotting. I thought he had the most potential. I paid $4.49 for him. Is that a good price? I was just so happy to even see one around here I would have paid twice that.


----------



## Markm0723 (May 17, 2006)

He a beauty. They are going on several lists for about $5 to $10 at that size, plus shipping. Looks like you got a good deal.

Mark


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal to me, especially since there are none in my area either!

You have any more pics?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Markmo723 and stuckinthemiddle. He is just starting to settle into the new tank. I just got him yesterday. To my delight he is already eating. I'll get some more pics now that he is starting coming out more.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice find Lil Mama!  I've only seen a couple of them around here too and none looked as nice as Nigel!! Glad to hear he's doing well too!! :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks heylady. I'm really excited about this guy. These fish are so awesome looking when they get bigger. Hows it going with you? Any luck with your Texas and Blood Parrot? Hows that FH doing too?


----------



## Yankeejack (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice little guy. Those are great when they get large!

What else do you have?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Yankeejack. What else do I have? :lol: Let see where do I start? OK I have a 10" male Midas/RD, a bunch of Convicts, Salvini, Firemouth, 2 Flowerhorns, a bunch of Africans, Green Terror, 6 Danios, 3 Silver Dollars, Figure 8 Puffer, 2 Green Spotted Puffers, Green Scat, Archer Fish, Beta, 3 stripped Raphael Cats, Columbian black tipped Shark Cat, 4 regular Plecos and 1 Albino Bristlenose Pleco. I think that's it.....for now. 8) 
How about you what do you keep?


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

> Any luck with your Texas and Blood Parrot? Hows that FH doing too?


No luck with the texas and BP....I don't think these two are on the same page at all. But that's okay because at least for now they are good companions for each other. The FH is doing really well, her colors are getting more intense and she is becoming very bold. How are all your other fish doing (especially your FH's :wink: )


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

beautiful little escondido, should be a looker in no time at all.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

heylady said:


> How are all your other fish doing (especially your FH's :wink: )


All my fish are fat a sassy and doing great thank you. My big FH I think is a female and is getting some better color. My little FH I think is a male, his kok is getting bigger and so is he. He's about 4" now and still full of blue pearling. I would love to see some new pics of your fish.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks gage I sure hope he turns out to be a looker soon.


----------



## Yankeejack (Dec 29, 2007)

Used to breed bettas.....halfmoons. Stopped that when kids came along, but couldn't stay away.

While I was in the process of closing down the operation.....I happened to win an auction of electric blue jack dempseys.....so.......never really got to closing down the operation, but did switch gears to electric blue jack dempseys.

So at this time, I'm spawning electric blue jack dempseys (and bristlenose plecos)

I've never seen a Columbian black tipped Shark cat...I'm gonna go goole it now.


----------



## Yankeejack (Dec 29, 2007)

err google


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

EBJD that is one more fish I have left on my wish list. That's awesome that you breed them. I'm impressed..... very impressed. I love the Bristlenose plecos. I don't see them very often around here. I snatched up the only one I saw around here. I'll post a pic of my shark cat so you can see what he looks like. I have him in a brackish tank with the GS puffers, archer and scat.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Just remember colombian cats are one of the venomous catfish ... those allergic to bee stings probably shouldn't take the risk of keeping them. (large chance of cross-over allergies).


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW I didn't know that dwarfpike, thanks for the info. What is venomous on them? Is it just venomous to humans or other fish too?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Both, one of the rare catfish whom has a vemon gland attached to their fins, though that one can't remember if it's the pectorals or dorsal. I always avoided them since they get large enough to eat cichlids and am allergic to bees, so never wanted to take the chance.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I think my shark cat may have got one of my GS Puffers.  It was fine and now it's sick looking. I hope he doesn't become a problem in this tank.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Lil Mama if you get stung run the hottest water you can over the sting site (NOT scalding!!)...this will break up the venom and reduce any symptoms. You can also take an allergy pill to help with any reactions you may have. Of course if you have any serious symptoms like trouble breathing go to the emergency room ASAP.
I learned that from keeping venomous lionfish (saltwater). Never had to use it with the lionfish as they aren't aggressive and I was always careful but I did have to do this when I was stung by a coral! Started having an allergic response so I did the hot water and allergy pill and it did the trick!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks heylady I'll keep that in mind. I had a small allergic reaction to a bee sting once. I used baking soda mixed with water to make a paste and put it on the bee sting to draw the poison out. It worked very well....I wonder if it would work on the catfish sting? It looks like I'm going to lose my small GSP. I think the catfish stung her. This doesn't look like it's going work because puffers like to rest on the bottom. I'd rather have my puffers than the catfish. I hope the LFS will take it back.


----------



## Yankeejack (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow...interesting stuff. Sorry 'bout the puffer.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Yankeejack. I got up this morning and she was dead.  Poor thing I feel so bad. I'm going to take the catfish back. My big puffer just laid down next to her. I know puffers aren't supposed to like other puffers but these two really liked each other. I'm going to get him another friend and take the catfish back. What a bummer


----------



## Yankeejack (Dec 29, 2007)

argh...sorry lil mama


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks again Yankeejack. I took the catfish back. They gave me a store credit sooooo I got another Escondido. My bad? I got one of the dark body colored ones. The one with the most turquoise pearling. It will be interesting to see if they turn out different as they grow. Nigel can't stand the new guy, but Marduke is holding his own. Marduke is only 1", so Nigel has some size on him (1/4") :lol:


----------

